# mnemonics!!!!!!!



## Guardian (Jun 22, 2006)

What can I say, I love mnemonics for ems.  I would love to read some of your favorites.  Here are some of mine.

Laws of Negligence
ABCD
A duty to act
Breach of duty
Causation (caused damages)
Damages (suffered)


Epidural vs. Subdural intracranial bleeds

Epidural = E as in Emergency or fast or acute bleed
Subdural = S as in Slow bleed

A&P 
MURDER INC
Muscular system
Urinary system
Respiratory system
Digestive system
...........


----------



## disassociative (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.medicalmnemonics.com/cgi-bin/browse.cfm

Well of course DCAP-BTLS and SAMPLE

Vehicular:

I AM SCARED

Impact (head-on, rear-end, t-bone, rollover, rotational etc.)
Auto vs. pedestrian, bike, motorcycle (start @ speed >10mph)
Medical history (cardiac, coagulolation, liver, immuno, obese, prego)
Speed (>50 mph?)
Compartment intrusion (>12 inches?)
Age (<5 or >55 y.o.?)
Restraints (lap & shoulder, either, airbag, infant or child seat?)
Ejection/ Extrication (eject=25x greater death, extr>20min)
Death (at scene, same vehicle, other)


The Coma causes AEIOU

Acidosis/ Alcohol
Epilepsy
Infection
Overdosed
Uremia
Trauma to head
Insulin: too little or or too much
Pyschosis episode
Stroke occurred

North East South West

Never
Eat
Slimy 
Worms

My Favorite though is

Airway
Breathing
Circulation

because without this one, why worry about the others?


p.s. Is it bad that I learned how to properly take a GCS in one question from an episode of ER?

 Example: "Guy comes in with a board in his chest;
  you: touch the board and say, "Does that hurt?"
  Pt: Of Course It hurts ***hole(Looks right at you; verbalizes, and gestures to pain as well as
   a good ole American middle finger, lol."

 Dr. Luka Kovach gave me alot of medical training over the years.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 22, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> Dr. Luka Kovach gave me alot of medical training over the years.


 
I'm going to marry that man one day.




I don't have any that you all haven't heard but I did manage to put trauma & medical practicals sheets into mneumonics.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 22, 2006)

I love ABCDEFGH

Airway
Breathing
Circulation
Deformities
Expose
F:censored:ing
Get to the
Hospital


----------



## fyrdog (Jun 22, 2006)

for the burner out medic -

ABC= Ambulate Before Carry.

For the owner of the private ambulance company

ABC = Airway, Billing, Credit Card

LOL = Little Old Lady

LOLFDGB = Little old lady fall down go boom

AMF YoYo  Adious M***** F***** Your Own Your Own

DWPA = Died With Paramedic Assistance

OFD = Obviously F****** Dead


----------



## disassociative (Jun 22, 2006)

*..*

Here is one that my EMT instructor used: DRT - Dead Right There


----------



## c-spine (Jun 23, 2006)

ADD - All Done Dancing

Oh :censored::censored::censored::censored: - a term used by one of my classmates to describe a scenario patient - commonly used throughout class to refer to patients who were PUHA (Pick Up and Haul ***)

And Wingnut - You can't marry Kovach if I already have.


----------



## RALS504 (Jun 23, 2006)

LEAN meds that can go down an ET tube
Lidocaine
Epi
Atropine
Narcan


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 23, 2006)

c-spine said:
			
		

> And Wingnut - You can't marry Kovach if I already have.


 


Grrr...That's ok I just need like a week with him then I'll give him back.


----------



## Anomalous (Jun 25, 2006)

G.U.T. P.A.I.N.S.

G.- Gallbladder, Gas, Gastritis,Gynecological
U.- Ulcer
T.- Trauma such as ruptured spleen, etc.

P.- Pancreatitis, PID, Pregnancy (ectopic), Perforated Ulcer
A.- Aortic Aneurysm, Appendicitis, Abdominal Angina
I.- Intestinal Obstruction, Infection, Ischemia of the bowel
N.- Neoplasm (i don't know)
S.- Spasm of the esophagus, Splenic rupture

(From the book "60 Second EMT)


----------



## c-spine (Jun 25, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> Grrr...That's ok I just need like a week with him then I'll give him back.




I'd consent to a week-on, week-off placement schedule if you like...


----------



## Raf (Jun 25, 2006)

I hate all these acronyms! I'm not very good with memorizing them.


----------



## c-spine (Jun 25, 2006)

Raf said:
			
		

> I hate all these acronyms! I'm not very good with memorizing them.



I never was either - what I did was write them all down on my folder that I took to class and I looked at them every day and then eventually they just sort of 'clicked.'


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 26, 2006)

c-spine said:
			
		

> I'd consent to a week-on, week-off placement schedule if you like...


 
Sweet Works for me!


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 26, 2006)

c-spine said:
			
		

> I never was either - what I did was write them all down on my folder that I took to class and I looked at them every day and then eventually they just sort of 'clicked.'



Ever hear some great malapropisms when people were tryin to recite them? 

I remember we as a class had issues with the whole body layout thing and we kinda came up with a little dance that helped us remember it. Our instructor started laughing at us when he saw us making the movements during a test.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 26, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Ever hear some great malapropisms when people were tryin to recite them?
> 
> I remember we as a class had issues with the whole body layout thing and we kinda came up with a little dance that helped us remember it. Our instructor started laughing at us when he saw us making the movements during a test.


 
ROFL!!!

I keep getting laughed at for my cheat cards. The first 5 days I worked I  was with 3 really good medics so I had them each make a list of what they wanted done when i came on shift, off shift, before, during and after calls, then our monthly and weekly duties. So I have a little stack of laminated index cards I wrote out with each heading and what's to be done. I also spent 8 hours on the rig my first day and charted out the contents of each cabinet and drawer.

It looks anal, but I haven't forgetten anything when we're out. Everything gets done, and I don't have to keep asking what I'm supposed to be doing. And now I barely have to look at the cards anymore!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jun 28, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> I'm going to marry that man one day.



*I claimed first tap on Kovach.h34r: *


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 29, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *I claimed first tap on Kovach.h34r: *


 
Maybe we need to look into cloning him???   Then I could have 2!!!!!


----------



## dizzymedic (Jul 2, 2006)

I have a link here that shows quite a lot of them.  Feel free to check it out.

http://www.dafydd.com/emtlist.html

Later.


----------



## lfsvr0114 (Jul 17, 2006)

TMB

Too
Many 
Birthdays

or 

Tendons 
Muscle
Bone

I used to get tendons and ligaments mixed up.


----------



## Guardian (Jul 19, 2006)

lfsvr0114 said:
			
		

> TMB
> 
> Too
> Many
> ...





You and me both!  The way I remembered is tendon sounds like tender and a muscle can be tender but a bone usually can't.  That way when I hear tendon, I think of a tender muscle and instantly know that muscles are involved whereas only bones are involved with ligaments.


----------



## smart kid (Jul 23, 2006)

In the class that I took we had DLS for our priority 1 patients.

Drive it 
Like it's
Stolen


----------



## Jon (Jul 24, 2006)

smart kid said:
			
		

> In the class that I took we had DLS for our priority 1 patients.
> 
> Drive it
> Like it's
> Stolen


I like. Just FYI - another term for that is the "Diesel Drip"


----------



## sdadam (Jul 24, 2006)

one I always get a kick out of for a mech. fall is:

FTF - failure to fly

.adam.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Low Priority: S&P-stay and play; BS-bull:censored:

High Priority: DLH-drive like it's hot; OS-oh :censored:


----------



## doc5242 (Aug 7, 2006)

JFO= Just Fu*king Old

ART=Assuming room Temp 

CCFCCP= Coo for Coco puffs 

Transociptal Implant= Gun shot to the back of the head

or HBGA= had it before got it again

FDGB = fall down go boom


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 8, 2006)

Since we aren't allowed to diagnose psychs in the field, just use CLF = Crazy Little F*****


----------

